# Appletviewer unter Debian funktioniert nicht



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (23. Jul 2006)

Hallo.
Ich hoffe, das ist hier jetzt das richtige Topic.

Ich hab ein ganz dummes Problem:
Ich würde Applets gerne im Appletviewer ansehen, denn das dumme Plugin Cached die immer, solange ich den browser nicht schließe (ich habe im Plugin nämlich schon eingestellt, dass es nicht Cachen soll).
Das ist 1. nervig und 2. dauert es lange.

Ich arbeite unter Debian.

Normalerweise sollte man den appletviewer doch starten können, indem man einfach "appletviewer MyApplet.class" eingibt. Aber da passiert: nichts. Also nichts. Ich sehe nicht, dass irgendwie gearbeitet wird - einfach nichts.

Wenn ich aber irgendeine nicht existente Klasse oder so angebe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass es die Datei nicht öffnen kann.

Was mache ich falsch? Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Jul 2006)

Ich weiß es zwar nicht mehr 100% auswendig, aber ich glaube
dem Appletviewer muß eine html-Seite übergeben werden...


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (24. Jul 2006)

ok. das muss man wissen. stimmt. 
auch wenn ich das sehr seltsam finde. :? 

Danke.


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Jul 2006)

Schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> auch wenn ich das sehr seltsam finde. :?



Ich find's nicht seltsam, sondern schlicht und ergreifend, einfach nur blöd  :x


----------

